# Sony Vaio sound issue



## trumpetboy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

My Sony Vaio is about a year old and has recently been having a problem. It doesn't make any noise sometimes. I turn the volume all the way up, and not a sound comes out of the speakers. I've tried using external speakers, and headphones, and they won't work either. I've also tried using different programs such as itunes, Windows media player, and even youtube, and I can't get any sound. I had this issue about a month ago, but then it just went away on it's own, and it started again a few days ago. Anybody have any idea how to fix this issue?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check first settings in Control Panel (Sound/Audio settings) and make sure you have the correct default device selected.


----------



## trumpetboy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I checked that, the volume controls were up all the way


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

There is a VOICE and AUDIO tabs, go and see each tab. There is a parameter there for DEFAULT DEVICE... if there are several listed in the drop down list, go thru each one and see which one works for you.


----------



## noejose99 (May 2, 2010)

Hello, thanks in advance for any help you can give me. 

There is something wrong with my girlfriend's Sony Vaio vgn-ns235j laptop. If you are watching a movie, and then touch the screen, suddenly the sound drops to about .05%. If you move the screen around, you can sometimes make the sound come back. Other times, hitting it will help. The whole time, if you plug in headphones, they work fine.

Today, it is even worse. I can only make the sound work by plugging in headphones halfway, and holding the metals of the plug together. Again, if I plug the headphones all the way in, it works perfectly. 

Is this a problem with something getting unseated? If so, can I fix it myself?


----------

